

Show HN: ClickShirt – Print custom shirts from the right click menu - xanderjanz
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/click-shirt/gdofnocbobegdnhigkcgachhjmfhfdci/details

======
ada1981
Copyright law issues here?

You certainly don't have permission to sell T-shirts with my artwork on them..

~~~
tpinto
I could download the image and print it myself, someone is making it easier.
They don't even look to the image to see if it is copyrighted, porn or just
Lorem Ipsum. I get you point but if they are a "we print anything you send our
way" shop, how can they be liable for what I send them? I guess you can only
blame the end user...

~~~
avalaunch
I imagine it would be similar to any site based on user generated content
where they would first need to contractually prohibit users from uploading
material that infringes on third party intellectual property rights and then
they would need to have a policy in place to address any complaints by third
party intellectual property rights holders that their right were being
infringed. But it certainly wouldn't be a safe bet to just assume their off
the hook entirely because it's too hard for them to determine infringement.

------
xanderjanz
I took 2nd place at my first Hackathon this weekend. It seemed appropriate to
post my hack here.

~~~
Toadsoup
Great job with this project. I would try striking some kind of affiliate deal
with sites likeImgur or get advertising on a meme subreddit. $25 might be a
little high for an impulse tsirt buy, but it could get some hits.

~~~
smt88
One-off t-shirts are expensive. I recently got 8 t-shirts made by Custom Ink,
and each one was $40. I didn't even choose the expensive American Apparel
shirts, either.

Custom Ink is probably one of the more expensive companies (and I chose them
because of their excellent customer service), but you get my point.

------
avalaunch
How do you deal with image quality? I would imagine most images on the web are
too low resolution to look good once printed on a t-shirt.

~~~
smt88
Would be cool if they did a reverse image search on Google to find the
largest-available version of the image. No idea if that's available via API,
though.

